# Any Bluetooth Headset Recommendations?



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I did a search but only came up with a bunch of Bluetooth keyboard threads.

Can anyone recommend a good, affordable Bluetooth headset or earpiece? I'll be using it mainly to Skype.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I use Jabra that I got a good deal on and they seem to work well on my ipad, iphone. My Fire is the non BT version so haven't used them there.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

California law says hands free cell phone use, so four years ago when I started spending summers there I bought myself these in desparation. My grandma was in the hospital and my cell was constantly ringing with people wanting updates. Almost always while I was on the road going or coming from the hospital.

They are $45.99. They have worked great with my phones (replaced phone a year ago). DH borrowed them, and liked them so much he got himself a pair. I've used them with his iPad, DD has borrowed and used with her phone, wants a pair (she's getting them for Christmas)
Having learned our lesson about getting 2 black pair and charging them at the same time, I am buying her the white version. for $44.99


the earbuds are magnetic and click into the ends of the neck-piece to stay out of the way when not in use. the round part just sits around the back and sides of your neck all the time.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I can NOT recommend the Jabra Sport ones - unless you don't have small ears!

I could not get them to fit or stay in my ears, and neither could my boyfriend. I returned them sadly.... they were exactly what I needed too for the gym - i had researched for months on what to buy, talked to a guy that had them....

So i'm back on the hunt myself.

I had a Jawbone Icon headset that I really liked - I loaned it to my UPS guy when his broke, and then his son lost it. Reminds me... he still needs to replace it! LOL!! I was able to get it for $35, the price varies widely on them at Amazon.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I got these about 3 years ago for a phone, but use them for everything. I love them because they are behind the head, over the ears and stereo. I'm not sure what is wrong with my ears, but no buds that I've ever tried seem to stay in so I have to use over the ear or those ear hook things.

The sound in this headset is wonderful -movies and music sound great, the volume, pause/play and advance/go back features are easy to use. In addition, if you want to pair them to use with your phone, they will pause whatever you're listening to when you answer your phone with a button press. If you phone has voice dialing, you can also use the button press to initiate a call while listening.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> Well, I can NOT recommend the Jabra Sport ones - unless you don't have small ears! I could not get them to fit or stay in my ears


I have the Jabra Halo which fit on top of the ears. They do tend to slide a bit but the in the ear Apple buds always fall out of my ears and outside I just put a hat over them and it holds the Jabras in place.


----------

